

RSS has been damaged by in-fighting among those who advocate for it (2006) - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/rss-has-been-damaged-by-in-fighting-among-those-who-advocate-for-it

======
lkrubner
Please note, this is why stuff like Twitter and Facebook do so well. Those of
you who are surprised, or discouraged, when the public chooses a walled-garden
like Twitter or Facebook, please remember how self-destructive some
technologists have been, when promoting technologies that could server as
decentralized alternatives to Twitter and Facebook.

In this particular story, the villain is Dave Winer, but at other times there
have been other technologists who have undermined the very thing they were
nominally promoting.

